# What Supplements, Herbs or Vitamins Do You Take On A Daily Basis?



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2018)

I take too many supplements to list, but some I only take several times a week, not daily.  What are some of the supplements, herbs or vitamins you take on a daily basis?

Daily for me is:

Lutein (antioxidant, eyes, skin, memory, diabetes, heart, etc.)
Carnosine (antioxidant, eyes, heart, diabetes, memory, muscles, etc.)
Vitamin k2 (bones, arteries, etc.)
Vitamin D3 (eyes, immune system, etc.)
Bitter Melon (diabetes, blood sugar, etc.)
Chromium Picolinate (diabetes, blood sugar, etc.)
Milk Thistle (liver, etc.)
Turmeric (antioxidant, inflammation/pain, brain, heart, memory, arthritis, etc.)
Magnesium Citrate (muscles, relaxation, etc.)
Potassium Citrate (blood pressure, kidneys, stroke, osteoporosis, etc.)
Ubiquinol/CoQ10 (antioxidant, eyes, blood pressure, diabetes, gums, immune system, etc.)
Omega3 fish oil (memory, arthritis, heart, diabetes, immune system, skin, hair, etc.)
Chlorella (detoxification, immune system, blood sugar, cholesterol, etc.)

A couple or several times a week:

Natural Vitamin E (D-Alpha)
Vitamin B-50 Complex
MSM with Glucosamine Sulfate
Multi Vitamin/Mineral
Probiotic


For special issues:

Wild Cherry Bark tincture
Pleurisy Root tincture
Grapefruit Seed Extract
Activated Charcoal
Cascara Sagrada
L-Lysine


Note:  Before taking any vitamins or supplements, you should research all side effects and drug interactions.  If you have a health condition, or take prescription meds, you should get your doctor's approval first.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 20, 2018)

Mostly Merlot & Vodka, several times a day.  Occasionally Tequila or Rum.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Mostly Merlot & Vodka, several times a day.  Occasionally Tequila or Rum.




hahaha...that was funny... :goodone:


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2018)

Seriouusly tho' SB...its a co-incidence  because I was just asking my friends earlier tonight what they take, and what they think I should be taking...I have absolutely no idea.

I don't know what most of your list is for... but I'd love to know what I should be taking that will potentially enhance my health.

I have tried taking Vit B complex but it upsets my stomach..other than that I only take Biotin  for my nails and hair, and a one a day Vit C & Zinc capsule.. 

I take turmeric occasionally  , as well as Boron capsules...for my RA... but that's it.. 

I really wouldn't know where to start...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Mostly Merlot & Vodka, several times a day.  Occasionally Tequila or Rum.



You're such a health freak Hoot! :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Seriouusly tho' SB...its a co-incidence  because I was just asking my friends earlier tonight what they take, and what they think I should be taking...I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> I don't know what most of your list is for... but I'd love to know what I should be taking that will potentially enhance my health.
> 
> ...



Holly, I added just some of the benefits of the daily ones next to the supplement, but it doesn't include all benefits.  Hope this give you a better idea of what they're good for.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 20, 2018)

I take a daily "Mens over 50" multivitamin, after breakfast.  I also take a Preservision pill and a fish oil capsule...because my eye doctor says that is the best way to stave off Macular Degeneration....which my old Dad had.  After Supper, I take a Glucosamine with MSM pill, which seems to help my minor hip arthritis/sciatica.  So far, this routine seems to work, as my eye exams have been good for several years, and the hip/leg pain remains minor.  I am all for anything I can do to avoid surgery, or prescription drugs.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 20, 2018)

I take a multivitamin daily.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 21, 2018)

I take a daily,multivitamin with iron 
Calcium 600+ D twice/day
Vitamin C twice/day
I take 3 walks/day Sue


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Holly, I added just some of the benefits of the daily ones next to the supplement, but it doesn't include all benefits.  Hope this give you a better idea of what they're good for.




Thankks SB...that helps a lot...


----------



## twinkles (Jan 21, 2018)

i  purchased some multivitamins but the dam pills are so big it would choke a horse--they get stuck in my throat so i cut them in half and the same thing happens -so i give up


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2018)

twinkles said:


> i  purchased some multivitamins but the dam pills are so big it would choke a horse--they get stuck in my throat so i cut them in half and the same thing happens -so i give up



I don't buy tablets anymore because I've always had trouble swallowing pills, the capsules are much easier to swallow and they dissolve better in your system.  Lately I've been opening my capsules and putting them in a jar along with some powdered supplements I take.  I mix it with a small amount of orange juice and just drink it like that.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 21, 2018)

twinkles said:


> i  purchased some multivitamins but the dam pills are so big it would choke a horse--they get stuck in my throat so i cut them in half and the same thing happens -so i give up



I discovered Vitafusion gummies!!       Just like eating a gummy bear.


----------



## rgp (Jan 22, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I take too many supplements to list, but some I only take several times a week, not daily.  What are some of the supplements, herbs or vitamins you take on a daily basis?
> 
> Daily for me is:
> 
> ...




 That's quite a list.

 Do you take them all at the same time ?...or space them out through the day ?

 Do you have any diagnosed / defined conditions ? Are your 'vitals' at acceptable levels ?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 22, 2018)

rgp said:


> That's quite a list.
> 
> Do you take them all at the same time ?...or space them out through the day ?
> 
> Do you have any diagnosed / defined conditions ? Are your 'vitals' at acceptable levels ?



Yes rgp, I take them all at once in orange juice, except for the CoQ10 and Lutein, which are softgels, I put a dropper of Milk Thistle in water and swallow those usually separately.  I rarely see the doctor, just every few years when I want to check my blood and blood glucose numbers, all results have been acceptable.  I have no defined conditions as of yet, and am not on any prescription drugs.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 22, 2018)

An over 50 women's multi-vitamin.
Sometimes a 500mg vitamin C and a biotin.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 22, 2018)

I also take a Men's over 50 multivitamin.
A Calcium, Magnesium, Zinc, Vitamin D, pill.
Cherry Tart Extract capsules. Two a day morning/night.






​


----------



## Getyoung (Jan 24, 2018)

SeaBreeze, my list is very similar to yours, a few differences. I take probiotics everday, in addition I take resveratrol and instead of lutein I now take astaxanthin. Here I thought I was the only person that took this much stuff. I have been taking vitamins / herbs / minerals for about 40 years. It has appeared to be quite beneficial.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 24, 2018)

Getyoung said:


> SeaBreeze, my list is very similar to yours, a few differences. I take probiotics everday, in addition I take resveratrol and instead of lutein I now take astaxanthin. Here I thought I was the only person that took this much stuff. I have been taking vitamins / herbs / minerals for about 40 years. It has appeared to be quite beneficial.



The Lutein I take, Natural Factors 20mg has 3.5mg of Zeaxanthin per softgel, I think that's very similar to Astaxanthin.  I do switch some supplements out every now and then, nothing is set in stone, but I've been supplementing for decades and it does seem to help with health. 

 I admit I'm far from a healthy eater but I am aware of what I eat and try to control portions of certain 'treats'.  Decent vitamins aren't cheap, but I figure it's cheaper than paying for doctor's visits and prescription drugs.  There may come a time where I need medical attention and pharmaceuticals, but I'm trying to avoid it, or at least not to rush it.  Many in my immediate family had type 2 diabetes, high blood pressure, high cholesterol, etc. in their older years....trying to break that trend.


----------



## rgp (Jan 26, 2018)

Hey SeaBreeze & Getyoung.....did either of you consult an 'alternative-treatment' type "doc" before doing this ? I am thinking about dropping my "meds" and going natural myself. Also considering hormone therapy. I take some of the supplements you all mentioned now, just considering a complete change.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2018)

rgp said:


> Hey SeaBreeze & Getyoung.....did either of you consult an 'alternative-treatment' type "doc" before doing this ? I am thinking about dropping my "meds" and going natural myself. Also considering hormone therapy. I take some of the supplements you all mentioned now, just considering a complete change.



I didn't consult an alternative doctor at all, I had no health conditions, so I just started taking supplements as a preventative or support for my body in areas where I didn't eat healthy enough, etc.  Even with a good diet, simple things like vegetables don't have the nutrients that they provided years ago, because the soils are depleted.  

I don't go to regular doctors that much either, just researched things on my own and listened to some alternative medicine shows over the years, and take what I feel is beneficial...I sometimes remove or add different vitamins and supplements.

When I went through Menopause with hot flashes, I took Red Clover Blossom and avoided taking any hormone therapy which I heard was not very safe, just like some pharmaceuticals.

I can't stress enough though, that if you are under doctor's care or on prescription meds, you must not just drop or lower them without the approval of your physician.  If you can afford to see a natural doctor and consult with them, they will advise what is safe as far as dropping your meds also, but it's not wise to made any drastic changes on your own regarding prescription drugs or medical conditions.  

I'm glad you're considering going natural, if it's done with some supervision, I'm sure you'll feel better.....good luck. :topsy_turvy:


----------



## rgp (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks SeaBreeze.....I have informed my doc of my decision / plan. But , cynical as it sounds, I do believe that 'doc's practice / prescribe only what they are taught. If they have not been taught or have not studied , then they just do not know. We must remember one thing as well. The practice of medicine is also a business, and IMO maintaining the 'business' is just as important [to them] as concerning themselves with our good health.

   Just the other night, local news, a local woman received a 'new' medication injection for advancing blindness. It seems to be helping, as per her testament . The injections cost $400,000 p/eye....yes four hundred thousand !! So you tell me, as an industry, just how much does the medical industry care?

My own issue, psoriasis , the biologic Humira was advised....Approx, $30,000 p/year as prescribed . Yes my insurance will cover most [perhaps] all of it, but that is ridiculous !


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 26, 2018)

I firmly believe that if you eat a healthy balanced diet, you are only wasting money taking supplements.

"The practice of medicine is also a business, and IMO maintaining the  'business' is just as important [to them] as concerning themselves with  our good health."  Funny, that's how I would describe the supplements industry.


----------



## rgp (Jan 26, 2018)

Capt Lightning said:


> I firmly believe that if you eat a healthy balanced diet, you are only wasting money taking supplements.
> 
> "The practice of medicine is also a business, and IMO maintaining the  'business' is just as important [to them] as concerning themselves with  our good health."  Funny, that's how I would describe the supplements industry.





  Not everyone draws the same nutrients from the food...or eats ALL the right things. As such supplements may help. One example is Magnesium , it is well documented that most folks do not absorb enough of the mineral in our daily diet , so a supplement may be well advised. It is also well documented that much of our soil does not yield the amounts of nutrient that it once did , due primarily the fertilizers applied for the purpose of yielding a larger crop , so again a supplement may well be something to consider. If it is just a matter of money ? Our bodies our health is ours to maintain in the way we feel is best....spend it here or spend it there...personal choice.

 As for.... 

  "Funny, that's how I would describe the supplements industry."

  OK, your opposing opinion . However....I have [so far] not seen any disclaimers noted, regarding supplements , like we see regarding damn near every medicine advertised on TV , during the evening news. 

 I mentioned Humira earlier....the first thing they tell you to do is ...get checked for TB, as it can "trigger" it....also be aware that it can cause certain cancers....and yet it still cost $30,000 p/year...No thanks.


----------



## IrisSenior (Jan 26, 2018)

I can't imagine taking those many piles a day. My doctor said I only need Vitamin D.

I take the Vitamin D, plus Omega 3 and Glucosamin/Chondroitin (for osteoarthritis a day. 

I get the rest of of vitamins through food.


----------



## rgp (Jan 26, 2018)

IrisSenior said:


> I can't imagine taking those many piles a day. My doctor said I only need Vitamin D.
> 
> I take the Vitamin D, plus Omega 3 and Glucosamin/Chondroitin (for osteoarthritis a day.
> 
> I get the rest of of vitamins through food.




   " My doctor said I only need Vitamin D."

   and yet...

   "I take the Vitamin D, plus Omega 3 and Glucosamin/Chondroitin (for osteoarthritis a day. "

   So apparently you see / feel a need he does not ?

   Other folks feel a greater need for themselves....again it is all subjective.


----------



## Senex (Mar 2, 2018)

I take Puritan's Pride 'One Daily Mens Multivitamin', Swanson 'Herbal Prostate Combo', and Nature's Way 'Siberian Eleuthero' capsules.


----------



## James (Mar 2, 2018)

Webber's Natural Super Prostate, 1000mg Vitamin D (from October to April), 1000mg Turmeric, 34 grams of whey protein post workouts, Vitamin B Complex Vitamin, Omega 3, Baby Aspirin.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 2, 2018)

I'm supposed to be taking D, calcium, and B-12, preferably shots, but shots are too much trouble.  I do the D when I think about it.  Which reminds me, I need to get some calcium tablets.  Once in a while pop a vitamin C if I have it on hand.


----------



## Wren (Mar 3, 2018)

I take vitamin B, Cod liver oil and Evening Primrose oil capsules on alternative days and Spatone liquid Iron supplements once or twice a week


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 3, 2018)

I take nothing but the doctor has suggested Vitamin D


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm surprised at so many people taking Vitamin D... 

I decided that living in the Northern Hemisphere I probably need Vitamin D ( at least during the winter months)..along with the Vit C,  and Zinc I take daily... so without consulting my Doctor I bought some just a week ago  , only to be told by the pharmacist that unless I am African/ Caribbean/South Asian , ( which I'm not)  or don't eat egg yolks or oily fish (which I do)... then I have no need for extra Vit D.. ( Cows  Milk in this country is not fortified so it doesn't count even though I drink a lot of it).. so I'm confused as to whether to take the Vit D or not ..


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 3, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> I'm surprised at so many people taking Vitamin D...


In my case the Dr. recommended D because of low bone density numbers, and blood levels were a little low.  Supposed to help with absorbing calcium. :shrug:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 3, 2018)

I've been taking 5,000 IUs of D3, since the one time I paid to have my levels tested, they were lower than I wanted them to be.  Vitamin D3 is good for the bones, muscles, arteries, eyes, heart, immune system, etc.  More about it HERE.



> In recent years vitamin D has emerged as a star of the “vitamin” world. For example, there are currently over 800 studies showing vitamin D’s effectiveness against cancer. Optimizing your vitamin D levels can literally cut your risk of several cancers by *50 percent!
> *
> 
> Further, middle aged and elderly people with high levels of vitamin D could reduce their chances of developing heart disease or diabetes by 43 percent.
> ...


----------



## GrayZoneFitness (Mar 13, 2018)

In my experience, nothing helps with bone density better than resistance training. Exercise is the bomb.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 13, 2018)

GrayZoneFitness said:


> In my experience, nothing helps with bone density better than resistance training. Exercise is the bomb.



This what I have heard also, about bone density.

My problem with supplements is-

 None of the OTC supplements or herbs are regulated. They could put as  little of anything as they want. I heard there's a huge difference in  prescription grade fish oil and OTC fish oil in freshness/effectiveness. Yet, I still  take a multi-vitamin every day and 400 iu of D3. 500 of C once in a  while. I used to take Biotin. 

I don't trust the supplement pushers in giving us adequate ingredients. It's a multi-billion dollar empire now that doesn't have to answer to anyone. As long as no one gets hurt.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 13, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Mostly Merlot & Vodka, several times a day.  Occasionally Tequila or Rum.



Live long and be happy


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 13, 2018)

twinkles said:


> i  purchased some multivitamins but the dam pills are so big it would choke a horse--they get stuck in my throat so i cut them in half and the same thing happens -so i give up



I saw pill splitters at the grocery store last week. I use my teeth-cheaper.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 13, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> In my case the Dr. recommended D because of low bone density numbers, and blood levels were a little low.  Supposed to help with absorbing calcium. :shrug:



60 seconds in the sun is all the daily D you need.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 13, 2018)

I take one 65+ vitamin. I have take a daily vitamin most of my life but I have never seen a single doc stating they help. I look forward to taking a 100+ vitamin someday but I fear I will forget to take them :confusion:


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 13, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> 60 seconds in the sun is all the daily D you need.



Not always.  It depends where you live.

Where I live the sun in winter doesn't give you the protection by converting the sunlight.  Apparently the UV rays have something to do with it.

There is a study going on now where the incidence of MS is greater in Canada than other countries and it's supposed to be related to sunlight.


----------



## hearlady (Mar 14, 2018)

I take the Men over 50 vitamins because they don't have iron. Also calcium with D, magnesium, fish oil.
That's it, no meds.


----------



## needshave (Mar 17, 2018)

I take a multivitamin and a vitamin B complex Maxi.....But!!! My wife has asked me to ask a question. The wife suffers terribly with Hot flashes. She wanted to know if any of you ladies take any vitamins, supplement, etc for hot flashes. At this point, she has found no relief for this problem.


----------



## rgp (Mar 17, 2018)

needshave said:


> I take a multivitamin and a vitamin B complex Maxi.....But!!! My wife has asked me to ask a question. The wife suffers terribly with Hot flashes. She wanted to know if any of you ladies take any vitamins, supplement, etc for hot flashes. At this point, she has found no relief for this problem.




https://www.webmd.com/vitamins.../ingredientmono-857-BLACK+COHOSH.aspx





 Read up on that & make your own decision, as I am not qualified to prescribe.

 I [am a man] but did go through about a year of flashes [niacin related]...and it helped me, quite-a-bit.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 17, 2018)

I used Red Clover Blossom herb throughout my menopause for hot flashes, it didn't eliminate them completely, but they were greatly diminished.  If she's on any prescription meds or has any medical conditions, she should research before using for drug interactions or side effects.  My mother had terrible hot flashes too, but back in the day there was no relief except flinging the window open, even in the dead of winter.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 17, 2018)

hearlady said:


> I take the Men over 50 vitamins because they don't have iron. Also calcium with D, magnesium, fish oil.
> That's it, no meds.



I use an iron-free multi too, this one is for everybody, not just men.  Solaray one daily is another brand that offers iron-free.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 17, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> This what I have heard also, about bone density.
> 
> My problem with supplements is-
> 
> ...



Excellent post!! Thanks for being smart.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 5, 2018)

We both take a multi-vitamin, Krill Oil and few other ones. Just started taking a digestive capsule, but only during the night meal and not every night. And, we both now take Turmeric 500 capsule in the morning (wife) and morning/noon (me). The Turmeric 500 seems to go fine with using GoGreen CBD Balm and each enhances the other. Found out that Krill is much better to take then Fish Oil. Stopped taking Glucosamine Sulfate due to BG (blood glucose) rise in meter readings (we are both Diabetic II). 

Can Boron being taken with Turmeric? Which is actually better? How much (mg's) of Turmeric is best to use, if using it, for Senior's in early 70's? 

Thing is, how does a person really know when a supplement is working for them?


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 5, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> We both take a multi-vitamin, Krill Oil and few other ones. Just started taking a digestive capsule, but only during the night meal and not every night. And, we both now take Turmeric 500 capsule in the morning (wife) and morning/noon (me). The Turmeric 500 seems to go fine with using GoGreen CBD Balm and each enhances the other. Found out that Krill is much better to take then Fish Oil. Stopped taking Glucosamine Sulfate due to BG (blood glucose) rise in meter readings (we are both Diabetic II).
> 
> Can Boron being taken with Turmeric? Which is actually better? How much (mg's) of Turmeric is best to use, if using it, for Senior's in early 70's?
> 
> Thing is, how does a person really know when a supplement is working for them?



CR, you really should be asking a doctor these questions. For instance, I heard too much turmeric can be harmful, but don't remember where or how much.

How do you really know when a supplement is working? Ask a doctor for a blood test, is my suggestion,


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2018)

CR, I've never used Boron, but here's some more info on Turmeric, and a link in this thread about dosage, side effects, etc.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...ion-Pain-Just-As-Effective?highlight=turmeric


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 5, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> CR, you really should be asking a doctor these questions. For instance, I heard too much turmeric can be harmful, but don't remember where or how much.
> 
> How do you really know when a supplement is working? Ask a doctor for a blood test, is my suggestion,



Thing is, seems like neither of or doctors (mine-VA and wife-regular PCP) Care about the supplements we take. We have told them and the type and IU or mg just gets entered into the computer and that’s it. Seems like it’s all left up to the person on what or what not to take.

I read online all the time “ask your doctor before using”, but who can or wants to do that? Doctor’s cost money to see, even with Medicare and a supplement insurance. 

From what I have read, taking too much Turmeric is bad....to much being over 1500 mg’s daily. I take two capsules for total of 1000 mg and wife takes one capsule at 500mg.

Actually, the bottle says “one capsule per a day,” but that little sure wouldn’t help me!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 5, 2018)

There are two different mg’s of the GoGreen CBD Balm, 500 and 1000. Many say the 500 work for them, yet another member swears by the 1000. Says “it rocks”.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2018)

I think taking everything in moderation is fine, I often take more than is on the label of supplements and have not had any bad results, but I also have no medical conditions and am not on any prescription drugs.  Years ago when my doctor mentioned hormone therapy if I needed help during menopause, I told him no, didn't want hormones, I was using Red Clover blossom for hot flashes. 

 He said it sounded fine, and along with the other supplements I told him I was taking, he just said keep doing what your doing.  They are not schooled in vitamins and supplements, they find your symptom and write a prescription to relieve it, they rarely 'cure' it anyway and have to increase your prescription doses or change to another drug....all appear to have much more harmful side effects than vitamins, herbs or supplements.  I cringe when I see the commercials on TV about the effects that may even lead to death and much worse than the condition itself, IMO. :eewwk:

Doctors and drugs _are _needed sometimes without a doubt, luckily we have access to both.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> There are two different mg’s of the GoGreen CBD Balm, 500 and 1000. Many say the 500 work for them, yet another member swears by the 1000. Says “it rocks”.



Both strengths probably work very well, and we always have to keep in mind that everyone's different.  Some people can take a couple of aspirin for a headache and it works fine, others get no relief.  I rarely get headaches at all anymore, but sometimes when I was working I'd get one.  Aspirin never did anything for me, and I didn't like the idea of taking acetaminophen or ibuprofen, so I used Niacin which knocked out my headache quickly.  Side effect was some flushing and itchiness which I didn't like, but it only lasted minutes. The non-flushing Niacin did not work for headaches.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 5, 2018)

I take daily doses of naps. I suggest others do the same because you can take as many as you want all the time.


----------



## chic (Apr 6, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> I take daily doses of naps. I suggest others do the same because you can take as many as you want all the time.



I love this. :love_heart:


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 10, 2018)

I take glucosamine/chondroitin for joint pain.  Don't know for sure if it helps but if I don't take it for a few weeks, I do have more joint pain.


----------



## john19485 (Apr 23, 2018)

I need to start [FONT=&quot]probiotic, been sick for four months, which [/FONT][FONT=Amazon Ember, Arial, sans-serif]probiotic should I use, what success have you had with it?[/FONT]


----------



## Senex (Apr 24, 2018)

john19485 said:


> I need to start probiotic, been sick for four months, which probiotic should I use, what success have you had with it?



For the last couple years I drink one DanActive for breakfast:
http://www.danactive.com/
I also take a FOS caplet once a day to feed the critters:
*https://tinyurl.com/y7fsuovs*
and once a week I take :
Swanson Soil-Based Organisms:
*https://tinyurl.com/yc6dvwod

*


----------



## jaminhealth (May 7, 2018)

My most important supplements I take daily:

Grape Seed Extract
Magnesium
D3 and K2
Milk Thistle
Probiotics
Digestive  Enzymes
Lutein/Bilberry
Iodine

For Joint Health/Maintenance:

Cosamin DS
Omega 3's (4-5g)
Turmeric Curcumin

 I take some others for lowering Homocysteine:

Nattokinase
Methyl Folate
Methyl B12
TMG

There are some others that I don't take daily like:

DHEA


----------



## jaminhealth (May 7, 2018)

My most important supplements I take daily:

Grape Seed Extract
Magnesium
D3 and K2
Milk Thistle
Probiotics
Digestive  Enzymes
Lutein/Bilberry
Iodine

For Joint Health/Maintenance:

Cosamin DS
Omega 3's (4-5g)
Turmeric Curcumin

 I take some others for lowering Homocysteine:

Nattokinase
Methyl Folate
Methyl B12
TMG

There are some others that I don't take daily like:

DHEA


----------



## Keesha (May 10, 2018)

Supplements I take daily

senior women’s formula one a day multi 
vitamin c - 1000 mg time released
vitamin b - 100 mg 
krill oil
livercare 
hair growth formula 
bioSil for hair & nails 
collagen 
kelp for natural iodine ( thyroid health )
oregano oil 
calcium & magnesium with vitamin D
chlorophyllin and mint 

things I take only when needed 

echinacea 
probiotics 
Gaba for when depression sets in  
glucosamine sulfate 
Osteo joint ease 
kambusha 
saw palmetto plus for women


----------



## Colleen (May 19, 2018)

I've been taking a statin for years for cholesterol but after reading more about side effects, such as joint and muscle pain, which I'm getting more often, I'm weening myself off the statin drug and I'm going to be taking Lecithin and coQ10/Ubiquinol. 

I'm not much of a pill taker and hate taking any "drug". My HBP has been under control for quite some time and I'd like to get weened off the 3 BP pills I take daily. I would rather take a supplement for BP. Any suggestions?? I have a doctor's appointment in July and will discuss going off the BP drugs.

A few people have asked about probiotics or are already taking probiotics. I took a probiotic for years and most of the time it worked fine, but the last year or so I have been using ground flaxseed. I put 1 tablespoon of it on my cereal every morning and for me, it works better than a probiotic.

The only other thing I'd like to find in a supplement would be for digestive concerns. Is there anything else for acid reflux prevention? I've taken Protonix for years and I seem to be getting immune to it as it doesn't work as often. I watch my diet and stay away from chocolate, tomato sauces, etc., but I'd rather be taking something more "natural".


----------



## jaminhealth (May 19, 2018)

Here is what Dr. Sinatra says about statins..

https://www.drsinatra.com/statin-drugs-what-they-are-and-who-should-take-them

My doctor has been testing Homocysteine and Fibrigin for the last few yrs and hardly mentions cholesterol.  Cholesterol is NOT the enemy.  We NEED cholesterol...pharma makes a lot of money on the drugs.

http://www1.cbn.com/cbnnews/healths...art-Disease-Cholesterol-Is-Not-the-Real-Enemy

Here is what LifeExtension believes about testing over 40

https://www.lifeextensionvitamins.com/10moimblte.html

I take a couple meds, thyroid and BP and I fought and fought the BP meds but have made peace with them..they could be helpful for me.  I resist pharma drugs with a passion but trust a couple.


----------



## Camper6 (May 19, 2018)

The only vitamins I take is the ones my doctor recommends for my condition.

B12.  Under the tongue.

Vitamin D. 2000 mgs a day.

The claim is we don't get enough sunshine to convert D through the skin in our northern climate.


----------



## Colleen (May 19, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Here is what Dr. Sinatra says about statins..
> 
> https://www.drsinatra.com/statin-drugs-what-they-are-and-who-should-take-them
> 
> ...



Great info...thanks! My hubby has been on a statin for about 10 years. He's 77 and doesn't have any heart problems, but according to Dr. Sinatra, my hubby shouldn't even be on it!! I'm going to be giving him CoQ10 also. Why don't these doctors tell you these things?? Is it because they get compensated for handing out these drugs or is it because once you reach a "certain" age...it really doesn't matter to them what side effects there could be?? Amazing!

I was put on a HRT drug years ago for hot flashes. I trusted my doctor and what he told me. I was on it for years and when we moved to AZ 4 years ago, the doctor here asked me why I had been on it so long. He took me off of it and I have hot flashes but I'd rather put up with them then have chemicals in my body!


----------



## jaminhealth (May 19, 2018)

Colleen said:


> Great info...thanks! My hubby has been on a statin for about 10 years. He's 77 and doesn't have any heart problems, but according to Dr. Sinatra, my hubby shouldn't even be on it!! I'm going to be giving him CoQ10 also. Why don't these doctors tell you these things?? Is it because they get compensated for handing out these drugs or is it because once you reach a "certain" age...it really doesn't matter to them what side effects there could be?? Amazing!
> 
> I was put on a HRT drug years ago for hot flashes. I trusted my doctor and what he told me. I was on it for years and when we moved to AZ 4 years ago, the doctor here asked me why I had been on it so long. He took me off of it and I have hot flashes but I'd rather put up with them then have chemicals in my body!



The medical Industry is all about profits bottom line.   Do they really care about people...ummm, maybe one has a doctor who really cares, but at the end of the day they turn off their minds to what they prescribe etc and they know the dangers of the drugs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 19, 2018)

Colleen said:


> I was put on a HRT drug years ago for hot flashes. I trusted my doctor and what he told me. I was on it for years and when we moved to AZ 4 years ago, the doctor here asked me why I had been on it so long. He took me off of it and I have hot flashes but I'd rather put up with them then have chemicals in my body!



I always tried to avoid doctors unless I really needed them, or being put on prescription meds like so many others in my immediate family.  When I went through menopause, the doctor mentioned hormone replacement therapy for my hot flashes and occasional night sweats.  I told him no thanks, I was already using Red Clover Blossom with good results and intended to continue using the supplement.  He thought is was a good idea, and encouraged me to continue taking the vitamins and supplements I was using, they seemed to working well for me.  Prescriptions drugs are absolutely necessary for some people with some conditions and diseases, and I'm glad they're available if the need is there.  But, if there's a more natural way, I'm always open to trying it.


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> The medical Industry is all about profits bottom line.   Do they really care about people...ummm, maybe one has a doctor who really cares, but at the end of the day they turn off their minds to what they prescribe etc and they know the dangers of the drugs.



Doctors have an average of 2 weeks education on the importance of nutrition. Since most medical education is sponsored by the big pharmaceutical companies, other options are rarely considered. 



SeaBreeze said:


> I always tried to avoid doctors unless I really needed them, or being put on prescription meds like so many others in my immediate family.  When I went through menopause, the doctor mentioned hormone replacement therapy for my hot flashes and occasional night sweats.  I told him no thanks, I was already using Red Clover Blossom with good results and intended to continue using the supplement.  He thought is was a good idea, and encouraged me to continue taking the vitamins and supplements I was using, they seemed to working well for me.  Prescriptions drugs are absolutely necessary for some people with some conditions and diseases, and I'm glad they're available if the need is there.  But, if there's a more natural way, I'm always open to trying it.



I agree completely Seabreeze. I’m not on any prescription drugs except cannabis and that’s still all natural. 
Theres certainly a need and use for certain prescription drugs but if you can get away from taking them, you are best off. 
I use the medical establishment to get any testing done and from there make my own decisions how to go about treating it and it’s working for me so I won’t change.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2019)

*Been Using Bone Broth and Collagen for Skin, Bone and Joint Health*

I've been taking an organic turkey bone broth every day with my vitamins, it naturally contains some collagen which is good for skin, hair, nails, joints and bones.  My husband wouldn't even taste it and he has been having some tendon, muscle and joint issues.  So, I bought some collagen and we've both been taking that daily, I'm using it as a preventative and if there are any positive side effect with thin, aging, wrinkling skin, that will be a plus.







  I just came across an article on collagen today, full story here.



> It’s amazing, if you think about it: From the  skin that envelops you to the bones that support you, every part of your  body is made of collagen. This tough, durable protein provides the  scaffolding on which all sorts of tissues are built.
> 
> Collagen production slows with age, which  helps explain the dull, saggy skin and thin, brittle hair we associate  with getting older, along with achy joints and other woes. (Exposure to  the sun’s ultraviolet rays also degrades collagen.) One way to bolster  the body’s stores of this crucial protein is through the intake of  readily absorbable hydrolized collagen peptides.


----------



## jaminhealth (Jan 5, 2019)

Organic turkey broth, do you buy it or make your own from turkey bones...

I've taken Great Lakes Gelatin (green can) over some time but not taking it now.

I recently made my own chicken broth and it was too big a job for me to do again.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2019)

I buy Pacific Organic Turkey BONE broth, supposed to be different than good tasting turkey broth, too lazy and not interested to make my own.


----------



## jaminhealth (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks I'll look for it and get some, turkey is my preference poultry, Blood Type Book told me that years ago...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2019)

They have beef and chicken too, but I wasn't interested in the beef bone broth.  The chicken had a higher fat or salt content, so I went with the turkey.


----------



## Joyful (Jan 8, 2019)

Like you, Sea Breeze, I consume high amounts of vitamin and mineral supplements, apparently with great success as like Keesha, I visit a doctor for a diagnosis and then proceed to find my own cure.  I handle COPD by making an herbal tincture of five lung specific herbs; it won't cure the problem but does hold the breakdown of my lungs at bay.  In addition I take Elderberry syrup daily to prevent flu and colds and hawthorn berry syrup for the heart and numerous other beneficial reasons.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 8, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I buy Pacific Organic Turkey BONE broth, supposed to be different than good tasting turkey broth, too lazy and not interested to make my own.




I buy this also!


----------



## jaminhealth (Jan 8, 2019)

I believe if you put two people along side each other.  One taking supplements and one not, the one who does appears much healthier and vital.  We're discussing this on another group now.  

I talk about my 92 yr old friend who struggles with OA but has been supplementing since in her late 60's or so, she appears pretty vibrant.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 8, 2019)

A lady that just died recently was 114 year old and I saw she credits her longevity to sweet potatoes, true story.


----------



## jaminhealth (Jan 8, 2019)

I eat sweets a couple times a week, 114 sounds like too much work....


----------



## rgp (Jan 9, 2019)

Colleen said:


> Great info...thanks! My hubby has been on a statin for about 10 years. He's 77 and doesn't have any heart problems, but according to Dr. Sinatra, my hubby shouldn't even be on it!! I'm going to be giving him CoQ10 also. Why don't these doctors tell you these things?? Is it because they get compensated for handing out these drugs or is it because once you reach a "certain" age...it really doesn't matter to them what side effects there could be?? Amazing!
> 
> I was put on a HRT drug years ago for hot flashes. I trusted my doctor and what he told me. I was on it for years and when we moved to AZ 4 years ago, the doctor here asked me why I had been on it so long. He took me off of it and I have hot flashes but I'd rather put up with them then have chemicals in my body!





   You might want to ask your doc about Black Cohash to combat your 'flashes'. It helped both a friend, and myself.


----------



## jaminhealth (Jan 9, 2019)

rgp????  A male with hot flashes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 9, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> rgp????  A male with hot flashes.



Men go through Andropause, similar to Menopause in women, so they can experience similar things like night sweats or hot flashes.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/451-Men-s-Health-Andropause?highlight=andropause


----------

